# Introducing Esther



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I will try to add a photo but technology might beat me 


We have known Esther and her two doggy friends for many years. They belonged to a couple in our village and we met regularly when out walking. Esther looks like a collie cross but might be a Kooikerhondje which is a Dutch Duck Tolling breed. She certainly looks and behaves like one. Max her house mate is a Chocolate Labrador and the trio was completed by Baxter, a Cockapoo. Esther is ten, Max is eleven and Baster is six. They were all rescues originally.


About a year ago Esther's dad was diagnosed with a terminal illness and her mum nursed him until he died. She took over all dog walking duties at that time and this continued when he died. A couple of weeks after he died Esther's mum was diagnosed with terminal cancer and begged to be allowed to come home to her dogs before she died. The dogs had all been living on their own, with support, in the house and she was worried about them. Unfortunately it did not go well as the bungalow was small and all the lady's equipment took up room and health and safety was at risk.


Knowing of her extreme concern for the welfare of her dogs, we had already told the lady not to worry about her dogs as we would step in and help. This quickly became an emergency and we had to remove Baxter the next day (he insisted on sleeping on his owners bed). He then had to travel with us to some pre booked events. Once home we picked up Max and Esther which meant that we had four dogs. 


Circumstances meant that we could not keep all of the dogs so we set about finding a home for Baxter. He had lots of issues so needed careful homing. He was used to sleeping on his owner's bed and so I started his training from day one by introducing him to a crate beside the bed. We then gradually moved the crate out of the bedroom. During this time we put the word out that he needed a home. Someone who was used to Cockapoos appeared through the ranks of those interested. It turned out that she could cope with his clingy behaviour and other naughty ways. Sorted!


One of the other kind offers of homes for Baxter turned into a perfect home for Max. We never in a million years thought that we would find a home for an eleven year old, bouncy, Labrador with a dodgy elbow and yukky ears! He has settled in wonderfully well.


And then there were two. Tigan, our Romanian, special needs, rescue was on borrowed time after biting several people. He had a canine nervous breakdown when we moved into the fifth wheel and had to be released from his torment 


Esther is settling in after all the upheaval of losing her beloved dad, and then her mum, followed by her canine companions. She has noise phobia, which we knew about, and severe spondylosis of the spine, which we didn't  It explains a lot as she had a reputation for being grumpy. It also makes her hard to handle and train because she shuts down if she hears any loud bangs. 


Between the vet and a behaviourist friend we are treating her for her arthritis and trying to help her overcome her noise phobia so that she can relax more. She is having a good Christmas at our daughter's house where crop scarers are rare, there hasn't been a pheasant shoot (yet) and all the builders are on holiday! The walls of the house are also thicker than those of the Fifth Wheeler


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work Pat. Well done.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Good your daughter accepts Esther into her house Pat.

Sunday night may be challenging for her if you have fireworks in the village to bring in the new year.

I don´t know how you are treating the noise business, but when Shade first arrived he wasn´t fond of thunder, we had a few thunderstorms around at the time, so while the thunder was going on we played indoor footballl with him with his tennis ball, that soon stopped him worrying.
The next time we had a thunderstorm it was in the middle of the night, guess what arrived in the bedroom, one dog with tennis ball.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is a good thing to do if the dog will engage, Jan. Esther goes into shut down and hides in the corner. She will not be tempted out for anything. She once went from 11am one day until 7am the next day without a wee! That was last time we had fireworks. I must admit I am dreading New Year's Eve. Our old neighbours opposite have moved and a young couple who like to hold parties have moved in. They do have young children so I am hopeful that they will not indulge in midnight fireworks. The new drugs she is on are supposed to kick in by then so fingers crossed they work for her. The vet is trying Clomicalm (clomipramine). It is made for severe separation anxiety but might help Esther to relax generally.


I used to say, to her old dad, that it would be a blessing for her if she went deaf. She is a bit better here than she was living with them. It was a stressful household and that did not help her as it meant she was on high alert before she even heard a bang. There were many days when she would not leave the house because of crop scarers. I can get her out of our house on those days albeit she can not be let off lead and does not engage with us at all on the walk. Just walks along with her head held down and her tail tucked under.


I also wanted something, that might help her to relax, to help with her arthritis. I am sure that being tense from noise phobia does not help her pain. The acupuncture vet and the physio all say that she is completely rigid in her back due to the pain she has been in for so long. You would not know it to look at her as she is not lame. She just holds herself all wrong. We are working on trying to relax her and give her some relief from the rigid muscles that are supporting her spine.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, fireworks, which started here at 10pm did nothing to help her stay relaxed! She had just stepped out to have a wee when one went off. No chance of her having a wee so let her back inside and crossed our fingers. 
We made her as comfortable as we could and went to bed. I got up at 2am to find her wedged tight down the caravan step on top of our crocs. Her eyes were wide with terror. I managed to lever her out and set about warming her up. Managed to get an Equafleece on her as being wrapped tight helps some dogs. I then had to physically lift her into her, heated, bed. She stayed rigid while I pottered about. I gave her some Rescue Remedy, persuaded her to lie down and covered her over to make it a dark space.


She looked a little better when I got up. She had stayed in her heated bed thank goodness. I expect her joints and muscles are screaming though  Might give the vet a ring to see if there is any extra pain relief she can have.


I think I am going to start a petition to ask the government to set follow in the footsteps of Dubai. Perhaps people will follow suit and use laser lights and music to welcome in the new year.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Poor Esther, isn’t it possible for the vet to give you a few sedative tablets for her Pat, to be given at times like that? 
We had a few for one of the dogs who had a bad experience at the vet, blood test for rabies when the vein was difficult to find to draw the blood. 
However we didnt have to use them because we took her to the vets several times, sat in the waiting room, went through to the surgery with her, talked to the vet for 2 mins and went out again. 
We did that a few times until she accepted it was fine to see the vet.

I am so glad we took time to get our dogs (all 9 of them) used to thunder, fireworks, gas guns etc.
when they were young.
Shade and then Motley were taken for a walk through the village for the first couple of years they were with us, any bangs or whizzes and we gave them a treat before they could even start worrying. 
We played with Shade when the thunderstorms started to worry him when we first had him, you know the story, next thunderstorm in the middle of the night and his tennis ball arrived on the bed.
Although they are not afraid of the fireworks, if its a very loud bang they get excited and bark back at the noise, even so we always stay up with them and Manny the cat, she likes to spend the time on the sofa between us.
Last night we enjoyed a lot of TV banging, we watched some old westerns on youtube whilst also playing with Shade & Motley:grin2: It also distracts from the noise outside. 
This year it sounded as if WW3 had started, the cannons were so loud.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Jan.


When I have had puppies I have done the same as you. With the last puppy, a Whippet, I even sent the breeder a cd of scary noises (from memory called "Sounds Scary") to play, very quietly, to the litter as they suckled. I then asked her to gradually increase the sound level, ensuring the puppies were not reacting, until they ignored the sounds at quite a loud level. She also played the cd outside while they all romped. It worked a treat with one exception. The cd did not have sounds of a vacuum cleaner on it. The breeder swept and mopped her kitchen floor where the puppies slept. I had to do some desensitisation to the Hoover when I got her home 


Esther is a rescue and her noise phobia has never been addressed. It is impossible to interact with her once she reacts. She just goes rigid (freeze) and shuts down. I know that she often refused to leave the house in her last home. I am chuffed that she trusts us enough to go out for walks with us. We do, sometimes, have to turn for home when someone is shooting near our walking area 


At the moment we are using Pet Remedy diffuser, diet manipulation to increase her serotonin levels, Anxitane (like Green Tea) and, recently, Clomipramine anti anxiety medication. It is not recommended to "sedate" a dog that is feeling anxious. The thinking is that being sedated removes the "flight" option and makes them even more anxious. I was told the Clomipramine would take about 3 weeks or more to kick in. I don't think we are quite there yet. 


She has improved with the local crop scarer guns, as they go off regularly throughout the day. I first asked the farmer to move them further away from us. Next I masked them by playing the tv or radio at a loud volume all day. This means that, like the puppies in the litter, she can hear the guns in the background but be calm enough to learn that they are harmless. One noise down and lots more to go 


When we move back into the house I will be able to work with her some more. The sound insulation will be much better in there. She needs to be relaxed to learn and it is just not possible while we are in the van. The vet might prescribe something else and I will be able to play a cd, on good days, while I feed and/or play with her. She is not very foody though and, unfortunately, not very toy orientated either. Mind you this might change when she is more relaxed!! Fear makes the tummy tighten so puts them off food and who wants to play when they are terrified?


Anyone up for inventing a sound proof igloo for dogs? I am serious. I would buy one if it were available. Of course the dog would have to be persuaded to use it instead of their favourite bolt hole.....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The behaviourist who treated Tigan gave me a tip for Esther. They are called Mutt Muffs and are ear defenders for dogs. 


Esther has taken to them quite well after a careful introduction. She will now wear them for extended periods of time. They cover the ear flap and ear completely and are strapped on with Velcro straps.
I am glad to report that she is much better with the bird scarers. They do go off at regular intervals and so would not be as scary as random gun fire and fireworks. It is a huge relief that she is comfortable on days when there are no guns, nail guns or fireworks. Rain on the roof of the caravan is still a problem but getting better.
On another, worrying, note she has developed a large lump on the scruff of her neck. It has come up in the last three or four weeks. It is well attached so the vet said removal for analysis would be difficult. She has taken a needle biopsy to see what that shows.
All in all this poor girl is going through the wars. What with her arthritic spine, noise phobia, losing her family and doggy pals, I will not be surprised if it turns out to be a nasty lump. They do say that stress is often implicated in these things 
We continue to make her as comfortable as we can and hope that the lump is fatty tissue or a very large cyst of some sort.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat you really are a soft touch girl 

But don’t you change 

I must admit the hound from hell has never been analysed 

And at 10 , he ain’t going to change 

He’s a gentle giant , adores his family, overguards his home and the MH 

Completely loses it when unexpected people come near the house or MH 

Sit them down, let him in and he’s almost on their knee, not good at 8 stone 

He is intelligent and controlling, knows when the clock strikes his dinner hour , and wants it 

A very vocal dog who loves to “talk” , not barking but his own series of noises 

Enjoys Tv , depending on the program , adores his teddy whose struggling at 10 y

I’ve offered him other less battered teddy’s 

But he’s not interested 

So I wash and stitch , the teddy bear

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bit of a soft touch yourself Sandra. Washing and stitching a ten year old teddy bear


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> Enjoys Tv , depending on the program , adores his teddy whose struggling at 10 y
> 
> I've offered him other less battered teddy's
> 
> ...


I can beat that Sandra.

Over 13 years ago the Wife bought a 75p Teddy Bear from a Charity Shop for our 8 week old Whippet Pup. She still cuddles it and so have 3 other Whippets and a Pug. Its nose is a bit the worse for wear because the Pug likes to suck on it. It has been repaired numerous times and washed many times. I doubt if we will ever part with it, even if we had no dogs (heaven forbid).


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s lost one arm

Thanks to winston , our g’sons dog, and I think it’s fallen behind the bookcase , where we are forced to store him out of reach of winston 

Sometimes, obviously we are not quick enough to stow him out of reach

Winston has no regard to his venerable age 

Now why does that remind me of grandkids ??>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Quick update.


It looks like we have cured a lot of the noise phobia! Not sure if I mentioned it above but the behaviourist had a chat with the vet for me and they agreed to put Esther on Clomicalm. This is used, mostly, for separation anxiety so it, basically, is an anti anxiety medication. It takes ages to kick in but when it did she started to be much calmer. The first noise to be ignored was the regular, predictable one, of the bird scarer. She would prick her ears at the first bang, wait for the second bang, and then relax. Next to be ignored was the nail guns and then the rain on the roof. Yes! Random shooting may still be a problem, we shall see.


The science behind the treatment is that the dog has to be relaxed enough to learn. Anxiety prevents learning and so she could never learn that any of the noises were harmless.


These tablets, at the therapeutic dose, cost £100 per month! The benefit to Esther, and, therefore, us is amazing. To see her peacefully sleeping during "noises off" is so comforting. We are back in the house now and so she is even more relaxed. I am weaning her, gradually, off them but will have to work on desensitising her to fireworks soon. I have a cd (Dogs Trust have a download, too, on their website) of scary noises which I will play, on loop, at a level that does not get a reaction from her until I can increase it to normal volume before the big day.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, Esther is off the Clomicalm and continues to enjoy a fear free day most days. I did try playing the Dogs Trust noise recording and she did, as anticipated, still react to firework noises. I will continue to work on it by playing the recording very quietly as a background noise. If all else fails I will use the Mutt Muffs during thunderstorms and fireworks. They have the advantage of being useful when unexpected noises happen once the dog is used to wearing them.


Mind you, as her noise phobia improves, her arthritis gets worse  We have changed her medication several times to see if different drugs might help. She is on Yu Move Advanced (only from a vet), Carprox (NSAID) and, now, Tramadol. Still she struggles to get up and is lame on both her left fore and left hind along with the spondylosis in her spine.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it possible the Clomicalm was interfering with her arthritis medicine and now she's off it, the other meds might be missing re effective?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There's a thought Jean.


Clomicalm is an anti anxiety medication. This would cause her to relax and that would, perhaps, help with her pain. I always thought that the noise phobia made her pain worse because of how tense she was. I will discuss with the vet. Having said that Tramadol is, I think, an opioid. You would think it might help more than it is.


People have suggested CDB (Cannabis oil). I discussed it with the vet but, as there are no clinical trials, they cannot recommend it of course. It is available on line but from what I can make out the quality varies.


It is so awful to see her struggling so much


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I am sad to say, she struggles no more 
We changed the meds again to see if we could make her more comfortable (apparently Clomicalm did enhance the effect of the NSAIDs and Pardale V etc) but she got worse by the day. Would not eat on some days. She started to carry her left hind leg, it was so painful, but the other legs were not up to the strain really. On yesterday's sniffing walk she slowed to a crawl which is not like her at all. The vet agreed that we had done all we could so we let her go to Rainbow Bridge. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is a time for everything under the sun Pat 

Indeed run free Esther 

She never feared death 

Embraced life 

Would it we all were so lucky 

And it’s hard for you I know Pat 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Pat. 

You gave Esther a loving home for her last few months - you couldn't have done more.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that too Pat.


----------

